# Some Shore pictures



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Rocky's resident bike engineer joined me for a day of product testing the Altitude 29er

Much appreciated that he complied with my request to wear clothing that would pop against the forest colours


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Nice snaps. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Makes me wish I lived just North instead of just South of the border.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

How is the water flow at this time of year???

great pics


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

What, no comments that he is riding a 29er?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pics, as expected  The bike looks very, normal. Doesn't really look big, wouldn't have known it was a 29er if you hadn't mentioned it. Any ride impressions to share?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

@SMT - trail was a bit wet and wood a bit greasy but not bad.

@Ken - Darcy had his built with a 6" travel front fork and its not bad. Mine is stock (testing for a review for MTBR) and its a bit undergunned for those trails. It's OK for light freeride. You have to adjust a bit of riding style between 26 and 29 wheels (eg don't have to lean back so much in steep rolldowns) but its not too too bad.

Here it is on the more mellow shore trail






Pipeline, North Vancouver - RM Altitude 29er from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

then I took it on the more all-mountain Whistler valley trails. Didn't want to post this video in this forum as the last time I put some of the AM Whistler trails up some Brit gave me **** saying that the trail was too tame to be in this forum. That hurt coming from someone who lives in a place that's basically flat






Pemberton - April 24, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*Yeah, it can be ridden in technical...*

but can it haul ass!
And can it survive under someone who is more than 175lbs? Wheels I mean. 
I'm not sold on the 29er movement in regards to the Sea-to-Sky trail terrain at a fast and aggressive pace.
Show me a vid of high speed, shooting gnarly chutes and drops and, maybe I'll be sold!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

aye thats the rub. This bike came with Stans Flow ZTRs which are pretty light. I'm not going to take this thing down A-Line or Garbo zone if you know what I mean.

I think it'd probably be best for me to get my hands on at least a 6" travel 29er to see how it does.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

At least you haven't been brainwashed on the whole '29er can do everything'!
I know it has a place but people have to realize that it probably won't do well under someone 200lbs on BC style trails at speed.
Not everyone fits into the 160lbs bike manufacturer's mold!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*So, maybe...*

Here's a vid I just found. http://www.nsmb.com/3669-seb-kemp-rips-29
The rider, however, can't weigh more than a buck fitty! So, durability of a 29er wheel is still in dispute for super aggressive riding!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

@LeeL-Your comments echo my findings riding FR on 29" wheels this spring. Amazed how well they work but my ride could still use a bit more fork. Also, yeah. Flow rims are really nice but I am doing a lot of truing when I shift into haul-ass mode, even with 36 spokes. I am going to investigate something a bit beefier to survive shuttle runs.

The wheels roll everything, and the balance offered by the low CG is unreal. And I was pretty sure I wasn't going to like big wheels for techy gnar. I was wrong.

@RideEverything - Hey, the only thing wrong with 29" wheels is most of the weirdo zealots that ride them! :thumbsup: The good news: I am finding more and more frequently that I can discuss 29" intelligently with guys who rip DH/FR. I frequently run into CCanfield at the dirt jumps and it's fun to talk with guys who have actually tried and like both sizes.

JMH

Here is a pic from Grafton... parts of this trail would be really more fun on a WC DH bike, but the big wheels handled it all just fine including some nice drops at the bottom.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

JMH - thats funny what you said. I came into this trying to keep an open mind but the zealotry of the whole 29er thing was unreal. Maybe that was because I read the 29er board on MTBR and there seemed like a lot of bible thumping. I'm sure these remarks will come back to haunt me but that was the impression I got

Then I read mikesee's stuff and he seemed somewhat reasonable. Also rode with some friends on 29ers that were very capable riders in Fruita/GJ and one who rode with me in the Chilcotins. I also see there's a 6" travel Lenz - this seems more reasonable for my local conditions. Can you tell me what bike you have. I'd like to get my hands on a 5 - 6" 29er. I think that travel will make a lot more sense for North Van - Pemberton- Whistler - Squamish and Bellingham trails.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

and here's the video I shot from the trail where I took pictures.

Part 1






Upper Oilcan - March 3 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

LeeL said:


> JMH - thats funny what you said. I came into this trying to keep an open mind but the zealotry of the whole 29er thing was unreal. Maybe that was because I read the 29er board on MTBR and there seemed like a lot of bible thumping. I'm sure these remarks will come back to haunt me but that was the impression I got
> 
> Then I read mikesee's stuff and he seemed somewhat reasonable. Also rode with some friends on 29ers that were very capable riders in Fruita/GJ and one who rode with me in the Chilcotins.


29ers DO kill here in Utah and Colorado with the ledgy rocky chunk.

I think that the 29er thing has exploded because frankly they are easier to ride in most conditions. They are attractive to newbs and mellow riders for that reason. These guys have probably only owned two or three bikes at most, think a bunnyhop involves clipless pedals and a jump is anything where at least one tire is off the ground. And hey, we have all been there so I ain't knocking it. And lord knows there are plenty of kids posting like crazy on the DH forum who saved up to buy a Stinky/V10/Demo/SX/Bottlerocket and it's the BEST BIKE IN TEH WORLDZORZ! 

BUT... I think now the fever has passed and lots of good, experienced riders are out there giving it a go and realizing it really does have some advantages. I deliberately stayed away from 29 for a long time because of the kook-factor, but it seems to have given way to logical debate and the attitude that you just have to give it a try before you can really evaluate it.

Great pics and vid - It really helps to see guys out there slaying cool trails in knee pads and steezy DH kit instead of lycra plum-smuggler pants on the local grassy field. 

Oh and one last thing... you said 6" fork... there is no "official" fork from the big four that has more than 140mm of travel unless you count the Dorado... Do you have something to share with the class?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not supposed to say anything else. I think the mid year 2011 releases should be out and that should answer questions. I'm poking around in the Banshee forum., The designer there seems to get it.

"Plum-smuggler pants" - i just choked up coffee


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)

looks cool


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm not praying to the 29er gods or built any shrines so let me put that out there first.

I'm 265 lbs and I ride a 29er HT. Just as Lee L said I wouldn't take my 29er to the park but as long I keep the wheels trued and tensioned it holds up well. I like to ride the trails at Lost lake on the 29er. I tried riding the river YIKES but if I had some travel in the back it would have been fun. You be surprised what I could roll over smoothly.

I've been looking into getting a new 6" bike lately. (I have a 03 Giant AC)While I like the Norco 6.1 LT 1 I may test out some 29er's too. 

While I doubt a 29er will ever have a dual crown fork on it. I think people being a little close minded. I can remember when everybody was saying "freeriding is just a fad" "singlespeeds just a fad"


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

homeless junkie said:


> While I doubt a 29er will ever have a dual crown fork on it. I think people being a little close minded. I can remember when everybody was saying "freeriding is just a fad" "singlespeeds just a fad"


:thumbsup: Also disc brakes, riser bars, short stems and suspension over 100mm... who needs that stuff anyway?


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

I would think slow, techy trails like those on the Shore would be ideal for a bigger wheel. Everything there tries to stop your momentum and keeping that momentum going is where fear turns into ripping up there. The speeds aren't high compared to, say, Whistler, and I'd think wheels wouldn't be taxed as much. I've destroyed rims at Whistler, never had a problem at the Shore. I'm not a maniac though, I'm sure wheels could be killed there.

I wouldn't swap my big bike for anything I've seen from the 29'er crowd for riding up there - yet. The manufacturers could obviously make burly stuff for big wheels IF a market exists. But the market can't develop without competent product to test. It's chicken-or-the-egg, somebody's gotta come first. Mikesee's reports were well-developed and rational, to be sure. More stuff like that will get people interested which might lead to product, more reviews, and more viable choice in the market. Nobody's gonna kick anybody off their 26" bikes but I'd wager a heavy-duty 29'er could be a good choice once the limitations are worked out.

Good on ya, Lee, as always.

That 951 is photoshopped, right? :skep: It's gotta be, the tire's touching the yoke. I'm all for the, uh, revolution, but I don't know if I'm ready for that.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

miklorsmith said:


> That 951 is photoshopped, right? :skep: It's gotta be, the tire's touching the yoke. I'm all for the, uh, revolution, but I don't know if I'm ready for that.


Negative.

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/intense-2951.html


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been riding with JMH a good bit this spring and observing his little experiment from the comfort of my 26" wheels. Up until this season, I've only been able to wrap my head around 29'ers in the context of lightweight hardtails. Let me tell you, watching JMH ride that RIP, it shatters all pre-concieved notions of what a 29er is capable of. Jumping, dropping, rolling steeps, manuals (yes, rather nice sustained manuals), climbing, sprinting, and generally just throwing the bike around in a playful manner like a 26er, the RIP seems to kill. It's def a cool sight, the bike definitely works.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

Who cares about the 29er. Look at those trails! The Shore looks to be in fine shape already. Lee, thanks a ton for getting the stoke going. Gotta get up there and slay some shore. Expect a call in the near future with heavy breathing and bike sounds in the background. We're coming to visit!


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

Damn, I was hoping for some Jersey Shore content. Very disappointing to see that the thread is actually about the North Shore.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm - clearly i need to go out and get more pictures. Thanks for all the comments!

I've put some videos in Passion but it doesn't look like a good place for so I'll move the video stoke over here. I'll leave out the all-mountain stuff though and just put in the freerirde/DH videos

Here's one from a shore classic that's received a lot of recent work - For Ladies Only






For Ladies Only - May 3, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

Ladies Only on a 29er...blasphemy! Seriously, solid riding. The new work on Ladies looks awesome. Keep the posts over here, Lee.


----------



## axolotl (Apr 24, 2008)

JMH said:


> 29ers DO kill here in Utah and Colorado with the ledgy rocky chunk.
> 
> I think that the 29er thing has exploded because frankly they are easier to ride in most conditions. They are attractive to newbs and mellow riders for that reason. These guys have probably only owned two or three bikes at most, think a bunnyhop involves clipless pedals and a jump is anything where at least one tire is off the ground. And hey, we have all been there so I ain't knocking it. And lord knows there are plenty of kids posting like crazy on the DH forum who saved up to buy a Stinky/V10/Demo/SX/Bottlerocket and it's the BEST BIKE IN TEH WORLDZORZ!
> 
> ...


K, 29r could have advantages. Maybe you could elaborate on the "easier to ride in most conditions" statement.
I'm seeing a weakness if when riding flows you are looking for more wheel. In the 26" world the flow can be a dh race rim. I've been riding them on my trail bike and now dh bike with great results (so far... ). 
Anyway, I'd be interested in a conversation that discussed the advantages/disadvantages of 29r in technical/rougher terrain and at speed. (I remember thinking "I won't ride FS, it weighs too much"!)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

axolotl said:


> K, 29r could have advantages. Maybe you could elaborate on the "easier to ride in most conditions" statement.
> I'm seeing a weakness if when riding flows you are looking for more wheel. In the 26" world the flow can be a dh race rim. I've been riding them on my trail bike and now dh bike with great results (so far... ).
> Anyway, I'd be interested in a conversation that discussed the advantages/disadvantages of 29r in technical/rougher terrain and at speed. (I remember thinking "I won't ride FS, it weighs too much"!)


There aren't too many people who ride 29ers on the Shore. That video with D'arcy and me showed maybe 25% of people who've had significant time on 29ers on the Shore. So my comments are only relevant to Shore, Whistler, Pemberton trails and not even the fast trails but the slower techie trails.

Advantages

- easier to keep momentum rolling through rooty terrain
- didn't have to lean back so much

Disadvantages

- tougher to manual on short uphill sections (say a tight switchback turn)
- a tad slower to accelerate from stop-start situations

and just to keep the video footage coming here's the 29er on Pipeline - a more intermediate shore trail






Pipeline, North Vancouver - RM Altitude 29er from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

We rode this loop which includes 870m of climbing if you throw in a bit extra to get to the paraglider launch. Over 130 switchbacks and a technical very interesting climb - a darn sight more interesting than the old fire road cook-your-brains out grind.

The downhill is "Stimulus" a new Pemberton trail. This trail drops 870m or about 2700ft to the valley floor for full value for your climbing money. It's got steeps, rock faces, and is 90% singletrack.






Happy Trail - Nimby - Let It Go - Stimulus loop - Pemberton May 8 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Awww, Err, you're making me blush!

Just this weekend I took the big wheels down to Grand Junction for some additional thrashing. It felt good hitting the drops on Free Lunch. Although the biggest one is only about 5', the landings are fairly flat and rocky, so I expected some bike punishment. I did bottom hard enough hard on the biggest drop to knock the travel o-ring off the end of the shock shaft, which makes sense at only 120mm rear travel. After years of Lyriks and Fox 36 forks, I still can't believe that's only a Reba up front. The tapered steerer and Maxle do an amazing job of increasing stiffness. I still want a 36mm 29er fork though! 




I did a bunch of runs at 18 Road to see how it handled that sort of smooth, sprinty flow riding on buffed trails. It was a bit of a handful in the tight corners up top, but those are tough even on a 26" bike. In the middle rollers I was steadily walking away from a FAST riding buddy at only about 85% effort. Flat gravel corners were money, I don't know why. Maybe that was just perfect tire pressure. It was more work to get the bike in the air on a lot of the rollers, I ended up doing do a lot of low-flying scrubs instead of whips on the 29er, but hey, that's cool too!

@axolotl - Yeah, my buddies are having good luck with 26" Flows as a light duty FR wheel. But I think it's possible that just that extra bit of hoop makes it less attractive for hard 29er riding. I am not saying it sucks, I have been hammering the bike on Grafton and all over and the rear is only coming out about 2mm or so. The rear didn't come out of true this weekend even with the hard landings on Free Lunch. So it's not a disaster, I think it's borderline. But yeah, logic dictates that bigger wheels are weaker if built with the same components.

By easier to ride in most conditions, I am finding that it's just that. It's easier to ride the trails I most enjoy: Porcupine, Rockstacker, Jacksons, Grafton, Gooseberry, Little Creek, Grand Junction. I am NOT a particularly ballsy rider, not an unusually talented jumper. And I probably am a bit smoother and flowier (i.e. easier on the bike) than a lot of other riders on these trails because it's my favorite type of riding.  But I do find that it rolls over things that slowed down my 26" bikes. It's not a HUGE difference, but it's a difference. Bumpy approaches to sketchy moves are smoother so you can concentrate on what you need to do next. Coming around blind corners into technical climbs, I can roll about twice as far into the chunk and set up for the tough stuff. The low-speed turning capability is better in my experience, I can turn my front wheel at ridiculous angles to make slow techy downhill turns and the bike tracks through. I am cleaning trails first try, no dabs that were a bit more challenging for me earlier. What it's NOT as good at is quick bunnyhops and manuals. But I am getting a lot better at it.

So I am not saying that everyone will have the same results, and I am not saying the big wheel is without flaws. I am trying to be as even-handed as possible with my comments and document my experience for those who might be interested. I hope that comes across. But I also love this bike, and it's hard to disguise that! Let me also say that by saying this is not my first 29er. I have had a 29er hardtail for the last few years, but I only used it for smooth XC rides. So I am used to the feel of the big wheel, but this is the first time I have entirely replaced my 26" AM bike with a 29er. It was a bit of a scary move, but I don't regret it at all.

JMH


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

JMH - thanks for that impression. I rode Free Lunch and backed off on that one - was on my 26 Rocky Element - 100mm each end and definitely didn't feel the love. That's a high consequence move and your ground is a lot less forgiving than ours.

Another vid

Squamish --- 68 berms 102 tabletops - Half Nelson. Go easy on Sharon - she wasn't tryingto do air and was concentrating on prejumping the lips






Not another Half Nelson from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Not as happy with these shots as I took them later in the evening. Lots of post-processing work & too much PShop so some look kinda fake imo but I guess its good enough for a web article.

Boundary in North Vancouver - designed to showcase another test bike. The rider is my guest reviewer - Wilkes.


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

Sweet! That's an awesome trail, maybe my favorite on Fromme. That first photo is a lot tougher than it looks - the roll-out is steeeep. Rock slab rolls that steep don't bug me at all, but the possibility of dropping a front wheel off the side of the ladder adds pucker score. It's hard to capture the difficulty of all that stuff in a picture or video.

That trail is rated double black on the map I have, it's rugged. This is within the most twisted rating system too, BC's blue square runs can frighten 'experts' from other places. If a 29'er can do that stuff competently, it sure looks like a viable choice. Is that another one, or are we back to regular types again?

Thanks Lee!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a bad BC picture, thanks!!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hey miklor - you'll like this one. It was a regular wheeled bike

Tyler rode the Norco LT 6.1 on Boundary while I shot photos and video.






Boundary - North Vancouver - testing the Norco LT 6.1 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Great videos Lee!


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

Tasty!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

FM said:


> Great videos Lee!


Spitfire should come out and play


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

JMH said:


> :thumbsup: Also disc brakes, riser bars, short stems and suspension over 100mm... who needs that stuff anyway?


I'll just add the photo of the Lenz PBJ just for completeness.

From my experience on the 7" Lenz, I would say that it is very chunk, steep, rock, root, DH-worthy. I haven't ridden it in BC but it would definitely be an asset in the types of terrain I've seen posted from the Shore and Mt. Fromme.



I also rode the Altitude 29er and "steep", "chunk", "root", "rock", did not seem to be in it's vocabulary necessarily. It seemed a bit more XC than the Niner Rip9, Turner Sultan, and was not even in the same galaxy as the PBJ.

Maybe it was set-up. A taller/wider bar and longer fork, bigger tires may have made all the difference.



Cool vids LeeL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

I wish I had ridden that Lenz when I had a chance if only to try something new. I'll try to get my hands on one or a Niner WFO


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

LeeL said:


> I wish I had ridden that Lenz when I had a chance if only to try something new. I'll try to get my hands on one or a Niner WFO


I am going to try to get a WFO/Dorado set up for a Whistler trip next month. Can't wait to give it a whirl, maybe we need to hook up for a ride!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

JMH said:


> I am going to try to get a WFO/Dorado set up for a Whistler trip next month. Can't wait to give it a whirl, maybe we need to hook up for a ride!


Note to mikesee: Hey Mike, it's KRob. I'd like to borrow the PBJ and join JMH for his trip to BC next month.:thumbsup:

PS: LeeL wants to try it too.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hey JMH - I'll take you up on that. I've got a Blindside you can try.

Ditto Krob

Edit - if you're serious about this I'll line up some media passes as I'd like to shoot some videos and photos too


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Been reading this (cool thread), could someone who knows comment on the differences of the 29 hub?

Are beefier parts used for the extra torque fo the 29", or is everything the same as a 26 hub?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

@DeerhillOGNaw, you use regular equipment. Some guys who do a lot of climbing will hunt around for slightly smaller chainrings (20/30/40T) to get the same gearing as a 26, but most just pedal a slightly tougher gear. As noted in this thread so far, you will probably have better luck by "rimming up" and going with a slightly heavier rim than you would normally need, since the big wheels aren't going to be quite as burly as a smaller hoop.

@KRob, Brotherman, you're always welcome!

Oh, and LeeL: Dorado > Trigger > Pulled.:thumbsup: Lining up a CCDB next. Will have to talk to Chuky, she wants to do a SGC camp for women at the same time, I think it's the end of June. If that ends up being a bad time for us there is another one a few weeks later in July. But yeah, I will shoot you a PM.

JMH


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lee,

Do you happen to have any cool shore pics (bridges...ladders...skinnies...steep rocks etc) without any riders in them ?? I wanted to use them as a screen saver....


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be riding Mt Seymour tommorow, can't wait. My Bike is ready and all my gear is set up just have to wake up, shower, dress and load bike and gear into car then I'm off


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

swisscosmo said:


> I'll be riding Mt Seymour tommorow, can't wait. My Bike is ready and all my gear is set up just have to wake up, shower, dress and load bike and gear into car then I'm off


 Bring ur camera & take some cool pics for me...no riders in them if possible


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> Bring ur camera & take some cool pics for me...no riders in them if possible


Ya sure I have to take some anyway as my bro is coming up tomorrow to take pictures as he is a photographer so I have to take pics of features. Do you mind if the bike is in the pic as I may do some with it in for size looks. If you just want the trail I can do that fine.

I haven't taken pictures with my camera fr awhile so once i get back home it may take me a little to remember how to upload them to my computer and stuff


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

swisscosmo said:


> Ya sure I have to take some anyway as my bro is coming up tomorrow to take pictures as he is a photographer so I have to take pics of features. Do you mind if the bike is in the pic as I may do some with it in for size looks. If you just want the trail I can do that fine.
> 
> I haven't taken pictures with my camera fr awhile so once i get back home it may take me a little to remember how to upload them to my computer and stuff


Just the trail features(ladders,bridges,jumps,big rocks etc) would be sweet...I downloaded a few from NSMB but they always have riders or bikes in them...On my desktop at work everyone keeps asking....Is that you in the pic or is that your bike. ?? :madman:

Thanks....

This is one of my favorites...










I think the pic would look a little better without the bike...just my opinion...


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> Just the trail features(ladders,bridges,jumps,big rocks etc) would be sweet...I downloaded a few from NSMB but they always have riders or bikes in them...On my desktop at work everyone keeps asking....Is that you in the pic or is that your bike. ?? :madman:
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> ...


Ya sure I can do that The pics won't be awsome quality as my camera is a little old with 5.1 megapixel but when my bro comes tomorow he is bringing a Nikon D3s so he will be able to get some wallpaper quality pics


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lee,

Awesome work as usual


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^
^
^*


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

swisscosmo said:


> Ya sure I have to take some anyway as my bro is coming up tomorrow to take pictures as he is a photographer so I have to take pics of features. Do you mind if the bike is in the pic as I may do some with it in for size looks. If you just want the trail I can do that fine.
> I haven't taken pictures with my camera for awhile so once i get back home it may take me a little to remember how to upload them to my computer and stuff


Any pics ??


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> Any pics ??


My brother currently is going through them so I should have them within the week. Sorry I didn't respond that fast i've had loads of school as final exams are in 2 weeks


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

It's been raining for the past three weeks. The forest is, needless to say, lush and green. Some ass pinched my trail tools so I couldn't do any work. To feel better I went out and took some photos of Sharon on her new test bike - a Giant Reign X.

Thanks to the burly Digger for all the recent work










So what if I'm a girl? This is Ladies Only










wheee










Attack!










Rootballs










More roots










No problem










Having fun now










That teeter's going down!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video of the Giant Reign X on Ladies Only in North Vancouver. Rider is Sharon.

For a review of the bike for pinkbike.com. More about the ReignX at pinkbike.com/news/2010GiantReignX.html






Giant Reign X - Ladies Only - North Vancouver from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

Lee,
Awesome pics....Man those roots look slippery


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

bonbonan said:


> I never try that before. That is very great!:thumbsup:


 What does that mean ??


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

swisscosmo said:


> My brother currently is going through them so I should have them within the week.


Thats cool....I def wanna check'em out :thumbsup:


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> Thats cool....I def wanna check'em out :thumbsup:


Ok he is done going through the 600+ pics and is finishing up the vid so he he'll have it up on youtube sometime today and then i'll post it on here. He went through all the landscape pics and there wasn't any good ones really as they either had water drops on it or the pic just isn't focused correctly. It was raining so lots of pics did have rain on the pics.


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

I have gotten the video of me on the shore so don't wait any more here it is.

http://stefanfeldmann.posterous.com/riding-mt-seymour-in-the-rain

the link ^^^^ is to my bro's blog which has the vid embeded and also some pics. The video is just a slideshow but with some pics taken to make look like a vid.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

swisscosmo said:


> I have gotten the video of me on the shore so don't wait any more here it is.
> 
> http://stefanfeldmann.posterous.com/riding-mt-seymour-in-the-rain
> 
> the link ^^^^ is to my bro's blog which has the vid embeded and also some pics. The video is just a slideshow but with some pics taken to make look like a vid.


 Not what I was after but still pretty sweet :thumbsup:

How was the ride in the rain ??


----------



## swisscosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

vyper005 said:


> Not what I was after but still pretty sweet :thumbsup:
> 
> How was the ride in the rain ??


I thought in the rain i woul be more scared to do do certain features but i found I had way more confidence in my self in the rain rather then the day before when it was dry.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

swisscosmo said:


> I have gotten the video of me on the shore so don't wait any more here it is.
> 
> http://stefanfeldmann.posterous.com/riding-mt-seymour-in-the-rain
> 
> the link ^^^^ is to my bro's blog which has the vid embeded and also some pics. The video is just a slideshow but with some pics taken to make look like a vid.


Nice!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah i know this this more "all-mountain"

Group ride with some people guided by Endless Biking in North Van. EB was putting on guided rides for the North Shore Bike Fest (with the kind help of NS Rides. We thought that the least we could do was showcase how nice it is to ride trails there with someone who's familiar with the terrain and could help show you around. More to come with pictures in a PB article

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/142890


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KRob said:


> Note to mikesee: Hey Mike, it's KRob. I'd like to borrow the PBJ and join JMH for his trip to BC next month.:thumbsup:
> 
> PS: LeeL wants to try it too.


Just caught this. Lol!

All yours if you want it. Just make sure it comes back grinning. And clean...

MC


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Just caught this. Lol!
> 
> All yours if you want it. Just make sure it comes back grinning. And clean...
> 
> MC


Really?? that'd be kind of fun actually. I'm not an elegant jumper but will replace whatever i break


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

LeeL said:


> Really?? that'd be kind of fun actually. I'm not an elegant jumper but will replace whatever i break


Mi bici su bici. Or something like that...

I could be without it for a few weeks, depending on when you have in mind. More importantly, how would we get it there/back without spending a mint to ship across the border?

I'm not super keen on shipping my bikes commercially--too many damaged ones over the years. But if we knew someone from down here that was headed up there, that's a different story...

At worst, I plan to be back up in Sept for a ~week in the park. It'd be easy enough to just leave it there with you then.

Not too worried about it getting broken. Unless your name's Wade...

MC


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh if you're there in September then I can wait till then. I need more time on 29ers just to figure them out. Plus I'll be on some proto long travel 29er then and we can trade notes. Let's just do it that way.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread has it all! Techy riding at The Shore, 29ers and great pics!

I have a new toy for Canada at the end of the month, just waiting for a chainguide to arrive:


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

okay, that thing is epic ^


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

JMH said:


> This thread has it all! Techy riding at The Shore, 29ers and great pics!
> 
> I have a new toy for Canada at the end of the month, just waiting for a chainguide to arrive:


Any reason for installing the CCDB that way around?


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Any reason for installing the CCDB that way around?


It won't fit the other way. But really this should be better anyway with the swingarm driving the light end of the shock.:thumbsup: It does make adjustments more difficult, however.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

OK JMH - I have a Demo 7 and a Blindside we can trade for a few rides. That colour is photo**** approved btw


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Some rides in the Whistler Bike Park. I'm on a Specialized Demo 7 - Sharon on a Giant Reign X

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/144471


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

LeeL said:


> Some rides in the Whistler Bike Park. I'm on a Specialized Demo 7 - Sharon on a Giant Reign X


Very cool! Excited to head up next weekend.

JMH


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Trail length is 7.3km (all but 320m on singletrack)

Total vertical drop is 1164m (3818 feet)

The trail has two distinct portions both of which can be shuttled. The top portion starts in subalpine at 1512m (4,960 ft.). The bottom portion starts at 1270m (4,166 ft.) and descends to 348m. (1,141 ft.)

Our average speed on these runs was 41 kmh with 25 - 30 minutes of downhill descending. You will almost always beat the shuttle driver down.




Della Downhill June 18 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Leel,
You have way to much fun.
Where is the last video taken?
I am heading out your way in a a week and a bit. Looks like I will be at Whistler for 1 or 2 days, then hoping to go ride some trails on the North Shore.
Can you point me in the right direction to either find group rides or someone who may be willing to guide.
I am going to be based in Port Coquitlam and Squamish when we are at Whistler.

Thanks and please keep up the good videos.

Eric


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

hey eric - if you don't mind climbing or shuttles i'll probably be slumming between Pemberton, whistler and North Van, Drop me a line. In sedona right now.

Video was taken in Lillooet


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Shuttles are always better than climbing but I am up for it.
I shall send you a pm when I know exactly the plan for the trip.
Thank you very much,
Eric


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Iron Mountain - Merritt - downhill shuttles






Iron Mountain - Merritt - July 3, 2010 from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Some pics of the firebird rockin' the loam!






Pivot Firebird on Mt. Seymour North Van Old School from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Fromme Old School. Another mountain on the North Shore






Pivot Firebird on Mt. Fromme, North Vancouver from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The new Transition Blindside got to exercise its legs in the Whistler Bike Park. Mellow riding aside, it was a busy weekend and not that conducive to filming so I held back so as to not run over women and small children. I'll have to come back for a more definitive test






Transition Blindside in the bikepark from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

LeeL said:


> The new Transition Blindside got to exercise its legs in the Whistler Bike Park. Mellow riding aside, it was a busy weekend and not that conducive to filming so I held back so as to not run over women and small children.


Looked busy and dusty...glad I didn't go up last week.

What are your initial thoughts on the Fox 180? How about as a Whizzler-type fork?


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Fox 180 feels OK. I could use a smaller spring as its set up for 190lb rider and I'm 30lbs short of that. Pretty much running it wide open for that reason. Will take care of the spring issue shortly. Bike handles well - very playful and super easy to move around in the air.

Lazy POV edit - Upper Freight Train to No Joke











Blindside in the Garbo Zone from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

An ironic name for a punched out fall-line trail - this feeds you back to Creekside











Blindside on Ride Don't Slide from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Blindside on a 4,000 ft descent down the Khyber Pass in Whistler - some Leonard Cohen - some alpine loam











The Khyber Pass from Lee Lau on Vimeo.

and some Blindside shots


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Blindside on the Shore


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike C left me a Lenz Lunchbox 29er built up with some heavier parts and asked me to take it for long walks in the rain in North Vancouver. Since its a borrowed bike I'm trying to be gentle and took it for a pedal on the trail which we send beginners down on Mt Fromme. Unfortunately it wasn't raining but it was wet

Here's the Lenz Lunchbox 29er on Seventh Secret, Leppard, Crinkum Crankum, then Cedar Trail.

Video

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/161861

First the climb.










Then the descent



















Some optional stunts which can be bypassed but traction was good



















Impressive rock work by Dean R has held up over several years










The District of North Vancouver's trail crew has been busy and rebuilt some ladder bridge sections



















Then a helmet cam on the trail rebuilt by the District of North Vancouver - Bobsled. Today was the ribbon cutting ceremony and the opening day. Pictures and article here. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/bobsled-north-shore-2010.html

I'm the one with the cockeye mounted helmet cam

https://www.pinkbike.com/v/161742


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

It was a greasy day in North Van. 60mm of rain fell the day before. I promised to see what parts of Mike's bike I could break so we went for a ride on Seymour - climbed up to trails that could take the rain. It was a sunny day so a bit tough for pictures. But the wood was suitably greasy (ie so slick you could barely stand on it) and the rock-faces weren't much better. It was a good test of point and shoot ability plus very ABS-like brake control.














































I let Jimmy get on the bike so I could get some pictures with the low-light specialist 7d and a fast lens



















Also tried to test Mike's wheel build



















The bike passed -


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Video from that Seymour greasy ride






More 29er on the Shore from Lee Lau on Vimeo.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Pictures from today


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

Great shots, Lee. All the new woodwork looks awesome up there.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

LeeL said:


> coming from someone who lives in a place that's basically flat


its never right to disregard an entire country on the grounds you think its "flat"

we have a lot more then you give us credit for, and a race scene that is producing more WC level riders the usa/cananda which "are basically flat" (yes sarcasm on the flat bit, i know you have many mountain ranges)


----------



## roguebuilder (Jun 6, 2008)

***


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

roguebuilder said:


> On Cypress, we hit Sex girl to .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

That;s ok EB - shar and i did the samething i mean. We deactivated a bunch of our trails so they wouldn't get ridden in winter and also did some work on them.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Snowy Shore ride today










Ladies










Expresso


----------

